# Anatara Vacation Club Phuket?



## ValHam (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyone have any information on this new II property?  I was hoping to stay in a 1 bedroom-Anything in the area? Thanks


----------



## fizzysoup (Mar 28, 2013)

ValHam said:


> Anyone have any information on this new II property?  I was hoping to stay in a 1 bedroom-Anything in the area? Thanks


Anantara Hotel has been established on Mai Khao Beach for a number of years. However Anantara Vacation Club (100 units) is still under construction, and is nearing completion. They had a 'soft opening' in December 2012, [a few villas] with a scheduled 'official opening' of the multi level building around now (Easter time), however it looks like it is behind schedule. (I am staying at PBC currently & the Anantara Vacation  Club is directly opposite).


----------



## ValHam (Mar 28, 2013)

What is the beach like there? What is in the area - any restaurants -do you rent a car? Does it look like it is a nice resort. Thanks kindly


----------



## CarolF (Mar 28, 2013)

Jetsetter has a sale on accommodation at the Anantara Phuket Villas at the moment.  It looks pleasant enough but don't think I would pay that price for Phuket accommodation.

http://www.jetsetter.com/hotels/thailand/phuket/1087/anantara-phuket-villas?nm=collection&cl=1

I can't find Anantara on the II website.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (May 2, 2013)

RCI points (not II?)
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158643


----------

